# Happy Easter Everyone



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I speaking from all of us here at DBSTalk. 

Everyone has made this a very fun and informative DBS forum to come to.

Have a NICE DAY !!
John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

HAPPY EASTER, ALL


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

Happy Easter. 

Ocassionally I lurked around DBSForums, but I'm going to make it a point to stop back here.

Very Nice forum you have here Mr. Blount.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks Bob and hope to see you around more often.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh yeah! I LOVE Easter! IN YOUR FACE SATAN! You thought you had won on Friday. But you DIDN'T!!!!!!. Don't mess with God man! He is risen, and our sins are forgiven. So satan man, why dontcha just give up already. You were defeated 2002 years ago today, so why continue?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Although it's kinda late, Happy Easter to everybody here. I think that an Easter present to DBS customers should be more premium movie channels. WOOHOO! Ouch! That pinch hurt. Now I'm back in reality.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, it's appropriate that I am house sitting for my brother this weekend and taking care of a dog and the BIGGEST white rabit I have ever seen! This thing is bigger than many DOGS!  I guess that's why the rabbit and this beagle/hound mix dog get along so well. The Dog is affraid to get eaten by the rabbit! I just hope the rabbit never figures out that if it gets out of it's pen when I'm filling it's food bowl. It doesn't respond to verbal commands and if I pick it up it will do more than nibble my buns! I'm kind of reminded of the final scene in "Holy Grail" at the cave of uther pen dragon (sp)

Anyway, sitting beside the Easter Bunny for HELL, happy Easter everyone!

See ya
Tony


----------



## ka7yak (Mar 24, 2002)

And a happy "Passover" too.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Happy Easter!


----------

